# taxidermy



## duckhunter125 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking for a new taxidermist to do my waterfowl. Any recommendations, I live in NE SD traveling isnt an issue if they are good.


----------



## TheAnimalSlayer (Feb 2, 2010)

If you make it down to Brookings you should try Monteith Taxidermy...He is out of Volga. He has done all of my birds and they have turned out great! Really good prices too. Check him out www.monteithtaxidermy.com


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Flyway Taxidermy in St. Cloud MN. It is run by Jerry Froelich. Google his site. He is litterally the best in the world.


----------



## huntin_fool01 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheAnimalSlayer said:


> If you make it down to Brookings you should try Monteith Taxidermy...He is out of Volga. He has done all of my birds and they have turned out great! Really good prices too. Check him out http://www.monteithtaxidermy.com


Agreed! He does great work. He did a canada goose for me a couple years ago with a scenery base (there is a picture of it on the website). And I got him working on some flying greenheads from this last fall, right now.

Heard some great things about the Flyway Taxidermy. Havent done business with him but I have seen his site. Cant go wrong with ether one.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

The other taxidermy birds look okay to me. I have seen better and they are from http://birdmanstudios.com/ and http://www.birddude.net/ and both do just birds. I know they are both in Colorado but if I was ever to pay for a mounted bird it would It would be going to either of these places. These are the best birds i have ever seen done.


----------

